
UX Design: Drop-Downs in Forms - babich
https://uxplanet.org/ux-design-drop-downs-in-forms-c6943ec30037#.t1d6fri8s
======
ebbv
I generally agree with the principles here and long drop downs are
problematic.

But the author misses an important point; on most modern browsers you CAN
start typing when you have a Dropdown open and it will jump you to the
selection that matches what you're typing (if anything does), and I believe
ALL browsers support at least jumping to the first letter.

